# Lenoir CC vs NMETC Online Paramedic



## Surf40 (Mar 30, 2017)

First off - I know there are many threads regarding Lenoir CC, PERCOM, and NMETC hybrid paramedic programs.  I've read pages and pages of these posts and have received a wealth of knowledge from these posts.  I am currently a police officer looking to get my paramedic to one, work on the side as a medic, and two, become my department's SWAT medic.  Due to my full time work obligations, I cannot attend a traditional medic school.  I have about 3 months hospital experience and 3 months ambulance experience as an EMT-B (not including law enforcement work), so I don't even qualify for most traditional paramedic programs in southern California that require 6-12 months of prehospital 911 experience.

That being said, I'm trying to get help deciding between Lenoir CC and NMECT.  I ruled out Percom because the skills days take place on multiple weekends and I work weekends as a police officer, so it would be very difficult for me to get so many weekends off work.

Lenoir CC - the cost is enticing at $1,600, as with the 10 month format.  Allows me to get my certification quickly.  The down side is I'd have to ensure I can get 4 weeks off work in that 10 month period to attend the four, 4 day skills sessions.  I have also heard the attrition rate is extremely high, starting with 20-30 people and only finishing with about 5 people - this is caused by the intensity of a distance program being 10 months.

NMETC - The cost is a big turn off at $9,200, plus $200 application fee and additional fees likely.  It is a 16-18 month program, which may make the intensity of a paramedic program more manageable given my other life obligations.  That being said, it will also take a year and a half to get my EMTP.  The 10 day boot camp sounds intense but I would only need to get one week off of work, instead of 4 separate weeks from Lenoir CC.

From what I've read based on both programs, I should be able to complete all my clinicals and field work here in the Los Angeles area, which is crucial to me as I don't want to keep traveling from Los Angeles to the east coast.

I've read both programs are great programs - Lenoir CC has pretty close to a 100% first time NREMTP pass rate, whereas NMETC is still good with 91%.  Does anyone else have any pointers or suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## Surf40 (Apr 1, 2017)

Upon being sent an updated information packet by Lenoir, they now require four campus visits of 6 days each, Monday through Saturday.  NMETC also now requires two visits.  The first is 10 days long, 12 hours per day, which takes place at the end of the first 10 month didactic period.  The second visit is at the end of the program and is 5 days long.

That being said, I've decided to go with NMETC because it is easier for me to get the time off for two trips totaling 15 days than four trips totaling 24 days.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 3, 2017)

Paramedic school is tough, and time consuming.... I know you don't have time, but how knowledgeable do you think you will be with barely going to class, barely practicing the skills, and trying to study on your own, on top of a full time job and life?  Did you work full time while you were in the police academy?  Could you have?





Surf40 said:


> I've read both programs are great programs - Lenoir CC has pretty close to a 100% first time NREMTP pass rate, whereas NMETC is still good with 91%.  Does anyone else have any pointers or suggestions?  Thanks!


Don't let those numbers fool you: they have a high first time pass rate because many of the people don't pass the tests during the class, so they don't even get to take the exam.  If you start with 30 people, and end up with 5, and those 5 are doing all the readings and are knowledgeable, then you still have a 100% pass rate with a 16% rate of students who complete the entire program.


----------



## NukeMedic (Apr 13, 2017)

How does this work with NREMT in California?  I'm trying to help a buddy find a way to go to medic school while still maintaining his business.  At the end of either program are you able to take the NREMT test and become nationally certified?  I noticed that a lot of online programs are state specific and you can only get licensed in that state.


----------



## Surf40 (Apr 18, 2017)

NukeMedic said:


> How does this work with NREMT in California?  I'm trying to help a buddy find a way to go to medic school while still maintaining his business.  At the end of either program are you able to take the NREMT test and become nationally certified?  I noticed that a lot of online programs are state specific and you can only get licensed in that state.



Most of them, from my understanding, allow you to take the NREMT in that state, then once you pass you receive the NREMT-P card and you can take that to any state, such as California, to get your licensure.


----------



## fullcodecpr (Apr 23, 2017)

Have you looked at Daniel freeman at UCLA they released a hybrid format program also I know LA County Sheriffs go through the LA County paramedic Program I used to let the officers use a classroom to study at the sheriff facility I did security at 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jun 17, 2017)

Wannabe SWAT medics UNITE!!I'm LE in SoCal as well. I'm choosing to do Lenoir program because I'm already an AEMT and the outreach program is like 7 months long.  

May the best Cop win LOL.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

